# ISO How to broil chicken breasts?



## crankin (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi this is a really simple question: but how exactly do you broil boneless, skinless chicken breasts? I mean, how far from the heat and how long per side?


----------



## Barbara (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't broil them, saute them, they will be better


----------



## licia (Apr 24, 2007)

I broil my chicken breast with a mixture I've used for years - melted butter and lemon juice with a bit of salt and whatever herbs (dried) that I like. I start them out skin side down and when they are about half done turn them to finish broiling on skin side. I don't know how long it takes, I just look and see how they are doing and go from there. If I'm doing them on the grill I flipflop the procedure.


----------

